# Blocked by Investigative consumer report



## jawjaw (Nov 18, 2016)

Has anyone had this before? I tried to log in this morning on lyft and I can't until I ok this. I think I'm done with lyft. I'm guessing this is from having to kick out a rude pax yesterday. They were in my car for an entire 2 minutes. I pulled over and let them out. He then spit in my car and acted like he was gonna throw a rock through my window after threatening me. I reported it right away and now I can't log in! Great!

Under California law, an "investigative consumer report" is a consumer report in which information on a consumer's character, general reputation, personal characteristics, or mode of living is obtained through any lawful means. In connection with your continued eligibility to be a driver on the Lyft platform owned by Lyft, Inc., its subsidiaries, affiliates, other related entities, successors, and/or assigns (collectively or individually, as appropriate, the "Company"), Company intends to procure, as defined under California law, an investigative consumer report(s). With respect to any investigative consumer report from an investigative consumer reporting agency ("ICRA"), Company may investigate background information about you, including but not limited to obtaining a criminal record report, obtaining your driving record, obtaining information about your character, general reputation, personal characteristics and mode of living, verifying references, work history, your social security number, your educational achievements, licensure, certifications, and other information about you, including interviewing people who are knowledgeable about you. The results of this report may be used as a factor in making initial or continued decisions regarding your eligibility to be a driver on the Lyft platform. The source of any investigative consumer report (as that term is defined under California law and as explained more fully above) and the ICRA will be Sterling Backcheck (Sterling Backcheck, Inc., Dispute Resolution Department, 6111 Oak Tree Boulevard, Independence, OH 44131; 888.889.5248; [email protected]) (which provides report information relating to all other types of background, including criminal records). Information regarding Sterling's privacy practices can be found athttp://www.sterlingbackcheck.com/About/Privacy.aspx. The Company will provide you with a copy of an investigative consumer report when required to do so under California law.

Under California Civil Code section 1786.22, you are entitled to a visual inspection of files maintained on you by an ICRA, as follows: (1) In person, if you appear in person and furnish proper identification, during normal business hours and on reasonable notice. A copy of your file shall also be available to you for a fee not to exceed the actual costs of duplication services provided; (2) By certified mail, if you make a written request, with proper identification, for copies to be sent to a specified addressee. An ICRA complying with requests for certified mailings under the California Code shall not be liable for disclosures to third parties caused by mishandling of mail after such mailings leave the ICRA; (3) A summary of all information contained in your files and required to be provided by the California Code shall be provided to you by telephone, if you have made a written request, with proper identification for telephone disclosure, and the toll charges, if any, for the telephone call are prepaid by you or charged directly to you.

"Proper Identification" means information generally deemed sufficient to identify you, which includes documents such as a valid driver's license, social security account number, military identification card, and credit cards. Only if you cannot identify yourself with such information may the ICRA require additional information concerning your employment and personal or family history in order to verify your identity.

The ICRA will provide trained personnel to explain any information furnished to you and will provide a written explanation of any coded information contained in files maintained on you. This written explanation will be provided whenever a file is provided to you for visual inspection.

You may be accompanied by one other person of your choosing, who must furnish reasonable identification. An ICRA may require you to furnish a written statement granting permission to the ICRA to discuss your file in such person's presence.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

No dashcam right?


----------



## jawjaw (Nov 18, 2016)

Sacto Burbs said:


> No dashcam right?


 thanks for your help. Not sure how much a dash cam would be useful in most situations. I know I should get one.


----------



## Gabriel Quijas (Feb 10, 2016)

Clearly you have triggered the insufficient brain power to function well enough on Lyft. Give Uber a try.


----------



## jawjaw (Nov 18, 2016)

Gabriel Quijas said:


> Clearly you have triggered the insufficient brain power to function well enough on Lyft. Give Uber a try.


Yeah. It's tough. I do much better on uber but it's nice to do both this time of year when it's slow. I have never liked lyft. Maybe it's time to get out.


----------



## Jesses (Oct 30, 2017)

jawjaw said:


> thanks for your help. Not sure how much a dash cam would be useful in most situations. I know I should get one.


A dash cam could show what's going on inside your car. Many dash cams now have cameras facing both inside and outside.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jawjaw said:


> Has anyone had this before? I tried to log in this morning on lyft and I can't until I ok this. I think I'm done with lyft. I'm guessing this is from having to kick out a rude pax yesterday. They were in my car for an entire 2 minutes. I pulled over and let them out. He then spit in my car and acted like he was gonna throw a rock through my window after threatening me. I reported it right away and now I can't log in! Great!
> 
> Under California law, an "investigative consumer report" is a consumer report in which information on a consumer's character, general reputation, personal characteristics, or mode of living is obtained through any lawful means. In connection with your continued eligibility to be a driver on the Lyft platform owned by Lyft, Inc., its subsidiaries, affiliates, other related entities, successors, and/or assigns (collectively or individually, as appropriate, the "Company"), Company intends to procure, as defined under California law, an investigative consumer report(s). With respect to any investigative consumer report from an investigative consumer reporting agency ("ICRA"), Company may investigate background information about you, including but not limited to obtaining a criminal record report, obtaining your driving record, obtaining information about your character, general reputation, personal characteristics and mode of living, verifying references, work history, your social security number, your educational achievements, licensure, certifications, and other information about you, including interviewing people who are knowledgeable about you. The results of this report may be used as a factor in making initial or continued decisions regarding your eligibility to be a driver on the Lyft platform. The source of any investigative consumer report (as that term is defined under California law and as explained more fully above) and the ICRA will be Sterling Backcheck (Sterling Backcheck, Inc., Dispute Resolution Department, 6111 Oak Tree Boulevard, Independence, OH 44131; 888.889.5248; [email protected]) (which provides report information relating to all other types of background, including criminal records). Information regarding Sterling's privacy practices can be found athttp://www.sterlingbackcheck.com/About/Privacy.aspx. The Company will provide you with a copy of an investigative consumer report when required to do so under California law.
> 
> ...


File a police report for assault.
Spitting at you is assault.

He wants to " stack paper".

Use the " juggler" defense mechanism.

Keep throwing him balls until he must drop yours.

Stack a Higher Pile of paper on him.

( the Best Defense is a Good Offense)

I personally endorse this defense method.
Along with the " Porcupine Method"

Be a big enough prick that they Never want to grab you again. Stick them Good.


----------



## jawjaw (Nov 18, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> I had a similar incident where a pax was verbally abusive and spit on my car window. I reported to Lyft immediately and advised them I had audio and video of the incident. They open d an investigation. I was not deactivated. I am guessing there is more to this story than what you are sharing and the pax has a different version of the story.


Of course the pax will make up a story to cover themselves. I am actually telling the the entire story. It was less than a 4 minute ride. They asked to use aux. I said yes (my first mistake). He put on very loud offensive music. I asked him to turn it down or off. He called me a name. I pulled over to let them out. He spit and told me to get out of the car. Then acted like he was gonna throw a rock at my car. I drove off. That's the story. They also appeared to possibly being under age. I picked them up from a fast food place (my other mistake).


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Sounds like pax filed a report, and probably made it sound very convincing that YOU were the a-hole.

Since Lyft and Uber will side with the pax 99% of the time, my guess is that you are lucky it is only an investigation and not an immediate deactivation.

Were you the bad guy? Are you as innocent as you make it sound? Who knows... that's why a dash cam is your friend.


----------



## jawjaw (Nov 18, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> If they appeared to be underage, why did you pick them up? What did he call you? What did you call him in response? More specifically, did you use any racial slurs? Were you silent the whole time this was happening?


It was a mistake to pick them up.they appeared close to being underage. This I do not know. I'm not a racist so I would never use a racial slur. The story above is all that happened.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sounds like the incident triggered a background check.

Didn’t mean to dump on you. was hoping you did have one so we could see the video. 

This email is about a credit check. Also employment. Might be unrelated to the ride.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Sounds like pax filed a report, and probably made it sound very convincing that YOU were the a-hole.
> 
> Since Lyft and Uber will side with the pax 99% of the time, my guess is that you are lucky it is only an investigation and not an immediate deactivation.
> 
> Were you the bad guy? Are you as innocent as you make it sound? Who knows... that's why a dash cam is your friend.


The story sounds like it would be better (in the future) to grit your teeth through the music, take pax to destination, request to never be matched again . . .


----------



## jawjaw (Nov 18, 2016)

circle1 said:


> The story sounds like it would be better (in the future) to grit your teeth through the music, take pax to destination, request to never be matched again . . .


Yes. This would have been best and I have done it in the past a few times. I should have just finished the ride and rated them a 1 Star. However, this was causing a distraction to my driving in city traffic. I'm not gonna risk a higher chance of an accident. It was also just one of those rides where they were being disrespectful and it was near the end of my day. It happens I guess. It's only the 2nd or 3rd time in over a year and a half I have had an issue with any pax. It's always lyft and never been uber.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

I got the same notice this morning. Haven't had a pax incident in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> I had a similar incident where a pax was verbally abusive and spit on my car window. I reported to Lyft immediately and advised them I had audio and video of the incident. They open d an investigation. I was not deactivated. I am guessing there is more to this story than what you are sharing and the pax has a different version of the story.


Agreed. I was sexually assaulted by a pax. I was not deactivated while Lyft investigated.


----------

